# Allograft



## Kestrelwa (Jan 16, 2009)

Is there a HCPCS code for freeze dried bone allograft? The only thing that I can come up with is C1762.  Has anyone out there billed for the allograft or is it bundled into the procedure?


----------



## dbybee (Jan 16, 2009)

Too funny!  I was just logging on to ask the same question. I asked two different coders withen our corporation and one said C1762 and the other said L8699 w/an invoice.  I lean towards the C1762. Anyone else?


----------



## mbort (Jan 16, 2009)

I use L8699 for bone graft.  I use C1776 for my ACL's type grafts.


----------



## dbybee (Jan 16, 2009)

Bone is considered a form of connective tissue so that is why I chose L8699.


----------

